# The Schooner Bluenose



## Tea Clipper (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's one of my other hobbies that takes up way too much time.  This is a Scientific brand wood model of the Canadian fishing schooner Bluenose.  She was built in 1921 and was one of the largest and fastest schooners ever constructed.

Deck furniture before sails were added:






Completed model:





I, um, took a lot of liberties when building this model [:I] so you guys don't look too closely! [}]


----------



## jwoodwright (Jul 18, 2008)

Great Job!  What a beautiful ship!  She looks fast...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 18, 2008)

Great hobby Ron. Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the cut of her jib. Good looking project.

Chris


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks just like the picture on the dime!  Very nice job!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jul 18, 2008)

Ron, Good to see I am not the only one turning pens and building wooden models. At present I am building the "Bluenose 11" and am almost finished second planking the hull,my kit is Artesania Latina which is fine if you can read Spanish. I am also in the middle of the "Endevour"    
and the "LE Hussard" I'll post pics as I finish each of them. Anyway just wanted to let you know you're not alone with this condition. Congratulations on building a fine model. It is a real achievement to complete one of these with the countless number of hours required.  
Cheers Robert


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys!

Robert,  I thought I was bad working on two ships at once!  I'm also working on the Harvey from ArtLat, which is about 70% complete.  Sadly, I have more model kits at home than time to build them.  Because of the countless hours involved, I think my next project will be one of those mini-mamoli kits.  They supposedly only take 15-20 hours to complete.  We'll see.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow very nice!  Our famous BLUENOSE schooner retired undefeated! Unfortunately it was sold off and ultimately was run aground and sank[V]
Thankfully now we have the 'Bluenose II' built to the 'originals' specs and it's still quite the thrill to see it up close in all it's glory
John 'Bluenose' Devost


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jul 18, 2008)

John, I believe the daughter of the original owner of the "Bluenose" is planing to or is building "Bluenose 4" apparently someone has already registered "Bluenose 3" which has never been built, thus she has had to skip a number to 4.I can't confirm how accurate this all is as the story was told to me by a friend who is really into the history of ships.Robert.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bobthebuilder_
> 
> John, I believe the daughter of the original owner of the "Bluenose" is planing to or is building "Bluenose 4" apparently someone has already registered "Bluenose 3" which has never been built, thus she has had to skip a number to 4.I can't confirm how accurate this all is as the story was told to me by a friend who is really into the history of ships.Robert.



Yes, I believe its true.  Check out this link: Bluenose IV

I've considered buying the model plans from them, but their announcement was over 6mo ago and still no pricing...


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful work.  I am trying to build HSM Bounty's jolly bost. It is an Artesania Latina kit.  Been working on it on and off (mostly off) for over a year.  I little minicup (12 ft. sail boat) I've been working on for over 2 years and pens (I've been working on for about 6 months), keep getting in the way!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jul 18, 2008)

Model Expo dropped AL from their product line years ago and at that time they had a super sale to liquidate their stock.  I picked up the Harvey, Swift, and Scottish Maid.  A lot of people seem to talk bad about AL, but I don't mind them.  I'd love to buy a JoTiKa (caldercraft) model but my skill level isn't high enough yet.


----------



## BruceK (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice model,

I do wooden ship models too but haven't done much recently.  Currently working on Bob Hunt's Fair American http://www.lauckstreetshipyard.com/  I have his halifax still in the box and will be getting the Kingfisher in a week or two.  Check out this for a kit http://www.lauckstreetshipyard.com/kingfisher.html  I was on the original order list about a year and a half ago.  Wasn't cheap by any means but it's going to be one heck of a model when finished.  For more pictures on the Kingfisher go here http://www.lauckstreetshipyard.com/kingphotos/v/Kingfisher/

Once we are back up in the new forum I'll post some pics of where I am on the Fair American as well as my model of the Wille Bennett a Chesapeake Bay Skipjack and the New Bedford Whaleboat.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jul 18, 2008)

That Kingfisher sure looks sweet!  Bob does excellent work and I wish him success but my pockets just don't go that deep!

Who's built Model Shipways?  I have a few of their kits (some are the old yellow boxes) but I haven't gotten around to them yet.

It's great to see so many ship modelers!  When the new forum is up, you guys will have to post some pics!


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 20, 2008)

Tea Clipper said:


> Yes, I believe its true.  Check out this link: Bluenose IV



Thanks for that link, pretty amazing stuff!!


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 20, 2008)

Any idea why am I only seeing red xs where the pictures are Thanx


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not even seeing the red "x"--- may have something to do with the forum switchover.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jul 20, 2008)

*Pictures reposted*

I'm not sure why the pictures didn't make it to the new forum, so here they are again:


----------

